# Start stop query.



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

I rarely use the start/stop but did so 3 times today. Every time after a few minutes of being "off" the car started without me putting the clutch in. Is this normal or not? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Heath said:


> I rarely use the start/stop but did so 3 times today. Every time after a few minutes of being "off" the car started without me putting the clutch in. Is this normal or not? Any advice appreciated.


Yep. It does so to top up the battery charge if needed or to keep the cabin temperature if climate control is engaged.
Normally I just disable it, except for really long waiting (40+ sec).


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes it is normal. The engine can restart "spontaneously" for a variety of reasons (think the manual tells them all) but mainly 
- if the engine hasn't warmed up yet
- it detects a drain on the battery from heavy use functions like heated rear window, headlights, heated seats, etc.
- the heater or air con is working hard


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I tend to disable it. Tiny difference in mpg generally, I prefer the engine to idle while waiting at lights etc.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

But restarting as you have described is normal.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

I find it's pretty quick to auto restart. I hardly ever get through a traffic light cycle without if restarting itself. If you have the misfortune of waiting long enough, it will stop itself again.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Many thanks for all the helpful replies, my mind has been put at ease!!


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

4433allanr said:


> I tend to disable it. Tiny difference in mpg generally, I prefer the engine to idle while waiting at lights etc.


I found it awkward to begin with but all you have to do is learn to feather the throttle and you can choose to let it idle or auto stop start


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

There are lots of circumstances where the stop start won't kick in, you can feather the throttle or keep the clutch depressed if you know you will be moving away almost immediately. There's lots of speculation that it increases engine wear but who knows. Personal preference is off tho.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Start & stop turn itself on when/if:
You put the gear stick in manual
Turn off traction control
Turn on a/c
Press the accelerator pedal
Set a cabin temperature higher or lower than the actual
After some time the engine is off to prevent battery drain

It won't turn the engine off if:
The gear stick is in manual
You don't have seat belt on
Traction control off
Colder engine
A/c on and temperature inside not reached as set
You don't press the brake enough
You're in dynamic


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Personally I think start/stop is used to manipulate emission figures. It can't do any good keep restarting. It must cause battery,starter and ring gear issues?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Matrix said:


> Personally I think start/stop is used to manipulate emission figures. It can't do any good keep restarting. It must cause battery,starter and ring gear issues?


Totally agree, like taking the spare out to save weight. Worked well in the lab, not so good on the hard shoulder!


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

4433allanr said:


> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I think start/stop is used to manipulate emission figures. It can't do any good keep restarting. It must cause battery,starter and ring gear issues?
> ...


Agree - wish you could switch it off permanently!!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

You have to switch it off each time you use the car? Yikes.

I get the distinct impression that start-stop is entirely for a tiny reduction in emissions in the standard testing and does absolutely no good to the car.

All that metal-on-metal contact as things spin up again and the oil gets moving.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

There is a coding to set it always off


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

deeve said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to disable it. Tiny difference in mpg generally, I prefer the engine to idle while waiting at lights etc.
> ...


I think you mean brake..


----------



## drmrfi (May 27, 2012)

Has anybody tried this Kufatec module to disable start/stop?

https://www.kufatec.co.uk/shop/en/diagn ... =anleitung

Kufatec diagnostic interface
•To permanently turn off and the start / stop function
•Activation and deactivation using diagnostic - interface of your vehicle
•Adapter just connect the vehicle's OBD port - Done!

Scope of delivery
•Diagnostic Interface

Note
•The interface can be used repeatedly for one vehicle
•After successful encoding the start / stop function is permanently disabled, but the light at the factory fitted switch to activate/deactivate will not flash.
•The function is not permanently disabled but rather with the dongle can be activated at any time
◦Example: 1. Use = Start / Stop deactivated
◦ 2. Use = Start / Stop activated
◦ 3. Use = Start / Stop deactivated
◦ 4. etc.
•Suitable for the following models:◦VW Golf VII 7
◦VW Tiguan AD1
◦Seat Leon 5F
◦Skoda Octavia 5E
◦Audi A3 8V
◦Audi TT 8S
◦Audi A4 8K ab Mj. 2013
◦Audi A5 8T ab Mj. 2012
◦Audi Q5 8R ab Mj. 2013
◦Audi A4 8W
◦Audi A6 4G
◦Audi A7 4G
◦Audi A8 4H
◦Audi Q7 4M


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

i've just ordered one, so I'll let you know how it goes after my motor arrives next month.

Cheers

Migzy


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Can disable it with vcds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

SpudZ said:


> deeve said:
> 
> 
> > 4433allanr said:
> ...


Duh, yes of course. 
Still dont get why people are still whinging about it though.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

ReTTro fit said:


> Can disable it with vcds
> 
> I wish I had my own vcds :-(, unfortunately ain't got access to a copy so this will have to do


----------

